# ?? M/F San Jose, California



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

***PLEASE CROSSSPOST WHERE ALLOWED***


Warning - the photos on this page might be upsetting

http://www.northstarrescue.org/news.html

NorthStar Rescue, based out of Novato, CA is spearheading the rescue
effort for 150+ rats that were found in deplorable conditions as
documented by the photos on the aforementioned page.

Rattie Ratz's foster system is currently overwhelmed and we simply do
not have the space to intake these animals but they still deserve a
fighting chance at the wonderful life that they are entitled to.

I have been keeping in contact with Lauren from NorthStar and they are
in dire need of adopters, quarentine homes, foster homes, supplies,
financial resources etc. to help as many of these rats as possible.

I would like to personally plead with everyone in the greater bay area
to consider opening their heart and home to 2 or more of these
neglected rats. 

Each of us making a small difference will quickly add up to a VERY big
difference in the lives of these neglected ratties.

Please contact Lauren directly at: [email protected]
or feel free to contact me at: [email protected]

Thanks for listening


*i know this isn't in the right format but hopefully you will alow it or move it to a beter place.*


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Im interested in fostering, I shall email you.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

That is woderful of you thank you so much hippy! You should contact either the northstar rescue or [email protected] they will be able to point you in the right direction. I simply cross posted this as it seemed to be such an urgent situation and Rattie Ratz does not have any available foster homes to help out right now. Thanks again for your help in this grave matter.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

as this is a huge number of rats and all the information that would be found in the format can be found in the post i will allow it this time. but remember normal situations will still need the proper format.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

Thankyou twitch I figured it would be ok with the shear number of rats needing homes. For future reference when something liek this happens should I put it in the general area or the health area? I can do either I just wanted to bring attention to these needy babies.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

they are in need of homes so its fine to post that need here. if you want to talk about the issue itself though it would go in the general area.


----------

